# Russian wife in Canada



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

A Russian woman married a Canadian gentleman and they lived happily ever after in Toronto . The poor lady was not very proficient in English, but did manage to communicate with her husband. The real problem arose whenever she had to shop for groceries.

One day, she went to the butcher and wanted to buy chicken legs. She didn't know how to put forward her request so, in desperation, she clucked like a chicken and lifted her skirt to show her thighs. Her butcher got the message and gave her the chicken legs.

Next day she needed to get chicken breasts, again she didn't know how to say it, so
she clucked like a chicken and unbuttoned her blouse to show the butcher her breasts. The butcher understood again and gave her some chicken breasts.

On the 3rd day, the poor lady needed to buy sausages. Unable to find a way to communicate this, she brought her husband to the store...

(Please scroll down.)

What were you 
thinking?

Her husband speaks English!

Now get back to work

I worry about you 
sometimes!

Charlie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:-| :roll: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:roll:


----------



## Little_butterfly (Mar 25, 2010)

Stop stealing my jokes!!!!! I won't email you them anymore [smiley=whip.gif]

Big love [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

:roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

:roll: I knew that. :lol:


----------

